# VIOLAZIONE DELLA COSTITUZIONE



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

*dura l'opposizione: «così gli irregolari non si cureranno per paura»*

*I medici possono denunciare i clandestini*

*Il Senato approva l'emendamento della Lega. Il Pd aveva chiesto il voto segreto: «Violazione della Costituzione»*


*ROMA* - I medici potranno denunciare gli stranieri irregolari. Il Senato ha approvato l'emendamento presentato dalla Lega, primo firmatario il capogruppo Federico Bricolo, che cancella la norma secondo cui il medico non deve denunciare lo straniero clandestino che si rivolge alle strutture sanitarie pubbliche. Duro attacco dell'opposizione, che aveva chiesto il voto segreto perché l'emendamento, secondo Giovanni Procacci (Pd), «è in palese violazione della Costituzione». Il presidente del Senato ha respinto la richiesta facendo votare la proposta di modifica con voto elettronico: i sì sono stati 156, 132 i no, un astenuto.
*«MEDICI RIDOTTI A DELATORI» *- Prima del voto l'opposizione si è appellata al buonsenso per non introdurre una norma che «riduce il medico a fare il delatore», costringendo i clandestini a «non farsi curare per paura». Il senatore Daniele Bosone ha detto che questa norma «straccia il codice deontologico dei medici» e si corre «il concreto rischio di incentivare una medicina parallela che gli illegali utilizzeranno per non trovarsi a essere denunciati se vanno in ospedale o da un medico». Il rischio, aggiunge Bosone, è che «clandestini con malattie che portano dal loro paese non si facciano curare» con conseguenze per la stessa sanità pubblica.
*SCHIFANI *- A difendere l'emendamento è stato, prima del voto, il presidente del Senato Renato Schifani rispondendo proprio alle critiche dell'opposizione: se la norma «violasse o impedisse la possibilità di accedere al servizio sanitario nazionale - ha spiegato -, allora sarebbe un mancato rispetto della persona umana, ma questa norma non impedisce allo straniero di presentarsi presso le strutture del sistema sanitario nazionale».
*FINOCCHIARO *- Una forte denuncia arriva da Anna Finocchiaro, capogruppo del Pd al Senato, secondo cui è stato «valicato il passo che distingue il rigore della legge dalla persecuzione». «Se un medico ora potrà denunciare un immigrato, allora il germe della paura porterà queste persone a non andare più negli ospedali per partorire e se avranno una malattia la nasconderanno. Questo non è rigore, ma produce il timore di essere perseguitati».

CORRIERE 05 FEBBRAIO 2009
*****​

Ieri sera nel TG su RAI3 un medico intervistato ha detto che loro non ci stanno, non accetteranno questa "emendamento" e' contro la loro etica e si dichiareranno "obiettori di coscienza".

Stiamo andando di male in peggio


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

questa è veramente grossa...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> questa è veramente grossa...


e' grave, molto grave ... il Papa non dice nulla, tace.

Che paese di melda!


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> e' grave, molto grave ... *il Papa non dice nulla, tace.*
> 
> Che paese di melda!


 E' troppo impegnato con Eluana.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' troppo impegnato con Eluana.


... insieme al "nano".


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> e' grave, molto grave ... il Papa non dice nulla, tace.
> 
> Che paese di melda!





moltimodi ha detto:


> E' troppo impegnato con Eluana.


do ut des, io ti faccio il decreto x eluana e tu stai zitto sui medici...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2009)

Sono allibita!
Che vergogna!
Spero che nessun medico si sognerà mai di denuciare u malato.
Già esisteva questo timore, finora immotivato, ed era capitato che i genitori non portassero i bambini al prontosoccorso per paura che venissero rimpatriati, perché clandestini ...e adesso il loro timore diventa realtà?
Spero ci sia una manifestazione di protesta in settimana.
Se no l'organizzo io!


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> do ut des, io ti faccio il decreto x eluana e tu stai zitto sui medici...


 Tu sei bravo, croissant...


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono allibita!
> Che vergogna!
> Spero che nessun medico si sognerà mai di denuciare u malato.
> Già ora esiste questo timore e capita che i genitori non portino i bambini al prontosoccorso perché clandestini e hanno paura che vengano rimpatriati ...e adesso il loro timore diventa realtà?
> ...


Dimmi se il nostro e' un paese civile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  che schifo!


Spero/prego nel Parlamento Europeo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tu sei bravo, croissant...


no, cinico...


----------



## Nobody (5 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, cinico...


 E' quasi la stessa cosa...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' quasi la stessa cosa...


ma vale lo stesso x il croissant?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Febbraio 2009)

stamattina mentre sentivo la notizia ho pensato proprio questo: poveretti!
Già fanno una vita terribile, ora non potranno più nemmeno stare male! 
Maddai! E i medici? Dovrebbero diventare altri al soldo dei fanatici della 'razza pura'?!??!?!?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> e' grave, molto grave ... il Papa non dice nulla, tace.
> 
> Che paese di melda!



toh, invece qualcosina han detto:
*Cei: "Non denunceremo nessuno"* "Alla Chiesa competerà sempre di aiutare le persone in pericolo di vita. Le leggi sono votate secondo le regole della democrazia, ma noi continueremo ad aiutare poveri immigrati non regolari", ha spiegato monsignor Domenico Segalini, segretario della commissione Cei per le migrazioni. E tuttavia anche su questa materia, è possibile "riaprire un dialogo con lo Stato per raggiungere una mediazione". "Il mio cuore di pastore - ha affermato ancora mons. Segalini - mi dice di aiutare chi è in difficoltà e non sono obbligato a denunciare nessuno". Così "le indicazioni che daremo alle realtà di base sono quelle del rispetto delle leggi ma al di sopra di tutto c’è il rispetto della salute", "continueremo a mettere al caldo i barboni" ha aggiunto. Quindi, ha spiegato il responsabile Cei per l’immigrazione, bisogna valutare in questo specifico frangente "oltre le strettezze delle leggi le capacità del cristiano". È grave, ha spiegato Segalini, che una persona in pericolo di vita "non vada a farsi assistere per paura di essere denunciato". In quanto a ciò che sceglieranno di fare i medici, mons. Segalini ha osservato che "i medici aiutano le persone che soffrono» non so come faranno in questa situazione "a difendere la loro professionalità". "Compito di un medico è quello di assistere chi soffre senza guardare ala religione, al colore della pelle o se è un condannato a morte".


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> toh, invece qualcosina han detto:
> *Cei: "Non denunceremo nessuno"* "Alla Chiesa competerà sempre di aiutare le persone in pericolo di vita. Le leggi sono votate secondo le regole della democrazia, ma noi continueremo ad aiutare poveri immigrati non regolari", ha spiegato monsignor Domenico Segalini, segretario della commissione Cei per le migrazioni. E tuttavia anche su questa materia, è possibile "riaprire un dialogo con lo Stato per raggiungere una mediazione". "Il mio cuore di pastore - ha affermato ancora mons. Segalini - mi dice di aiutare chi è in difficoltà e non sono obbligato a denunciare nessuno". Così "le indicazioni che daremo alle realtà di base sono quelle del rispetto delle leggi ma al di sopra di tutto c’è il rispetto della salute", "continueremo a mettere al caldo i barboni" ha aggiunto. Quindi, ha spiegato il responsabile Cei per l’immigrazione, bisogna valutare in questo specifico frangente "oltre le strettezze delle leggi le capacità del cristiano". È grave, ha spiegato Segalini, che una persona in pericolo di vita "non vada a farsi assistere per paura di essere denunciato". In quanto a ciò che sceglieranno di fare i medici, mons. Segalini ha osservato che "i medici aiutano le persone che soffrono» non so come faranno in questa situazione "a difendere la loro professionalità". "Compito di un medico è quello di assistere chi soffre senza guardare ala religione, al colore della pelle o se è un condannato a morte".


Dove l'hai preso l'articolo, mi piacerebbe seguire questo caso.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Febbraio 2009)

Non sono molto sorpresa visto che il pronto soccorso da queste parti e' peggio dell'ufficio immigrazione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Certo curano ma poi buttano fuori a calci in chiulo


----------



## Old cornofrancese (5 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dove l'hai preso l'articolo, mi piacerebbe seguire questo caso.


scusa, mi son dimenticato di postare la fonte, l'ho preso da 'ilgiornale.it'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma c'è pure su repubblica.it


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> scusa, mi son dimenticato di postare la fonte, l'ho preso da 'ilgiornale.it'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie, su Repubblica ho trovato anche la protesta di medici senza frontiera:

http://www.repubblica.it/2009/02/se...-legge-clandestini/msf-legge-clandestini.html


----------



## Iago (5 Febbraio 2009)

...prima non poteva il medico, ma poteva l'agente al drappello...non cambia nulla, è un contentino a quelli della lega.
Il medico è un professionista che ha fatto altri tipi di giuramenti...


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2009)

*HURRA' HURRA' HURRA'!!!*

I medici: no alla denuncia, si pensa a obiezione                                                                                                            ROMA - E' un no unanime e deciso quello espresso dai medici all'emendamento votato oggi dal Senato, che elimina il divieto di denunciare gli immigrati irregolari bisognosi di cure. Il rischio, secondo l'Ordine dei medici, è la nascita di una sanità clandestina, gestita da gruppi etnici e religiosi, e anche di pericoli per la sanità pubblica. E dalle file dell'opposizione e dei sindacati si invitano tutti i medici ad esercitare l'obiezione di coscienza. "E' un provvedimento sbagliato - spiega Amedeo Bianco, presidente degli ordini dei medici (Fnomceo) - per la tutela della salute pubblica, con il rischio della comparsa di una sanità clandestina, e perché rischia di danneggiare l'immagine e la tradizione italiane di accoglienza e vicinanza". 

Una scelta che provoca "ribrezzo - aggiunge Stefano Biasioli, presidente dei medici dirigenti (Cimo-Asmd) - nei medici del Sistema sanitario nazionale, perché non siamo questurini". C'é inoltre il pericolo di far diventare "migliaia di bambini invisibili", secondo la Società italiana di pediatria e al Federazione italiana medici pediatri. "Si avranno in Italia migliaia di bambini invisibili, a rischio di essere fatti nascere clandestinamente fuori dagli ospedali, di essere tolti dalla scuola e privati di assistenza sanitaria, vaccinazioni comprese". Carlo Podda, segretario generale della Fp Cgil, annuncia che "verranno valutate le iniziative più efficaci per scongiurare l'applicazione di questa norma, prime tra tutte la disobbedienza civile e l'obiezione di coscienza". Vittorio Agnoletto e Giusto Catania, eurodeputati del Prc, propongono "all'Ordine dei medici di avviare una campagna per l'obiezione di coscienza contro una legge che viola il diritto alla salute". Condanna anche dall'opposizione. 

"E' un'idea sostanzialmente razzista. Per me è del tutto inaccettabile. Creare condizioni per cui persone ammalate abbiano paura di farsi curare è un'idea inumana", dice il segretario del Pd Walter Veltroni. Critiche anche da Gino Strada, fondatore di Emergency, che annuncia che "continuerà a lavorare e fornire assistenza gratuita in Italia come ha sempre fatto" e da Medici senza frontiere. "Viene minato il diritto alla salute. Siamo sconcertati per la scelta del Senato di avere consapevolmente ignorato il grido di allarme lanciato dagli ordini professionali di medici, infermieri e ostetriche e dalla società civile", dichiara Kostas Moschochoritis, direttore generale di MSF Italia. Soddisfatta invece Francesca Martini, sottosegretario al Welfare, secondo cui tale emendamento rappresenta una "possibilità di collaborazione con il ministero dell'Interno. Il medico può segnalare i casi che ritiene opportuno e questo non ha nulla a che fare con la coscienza personale".
ANSA 2009-02-05 21:32
*****















E' andata, e siamo solo all'inizio ...

Persa non ti muove, il motore si e' messo in moto.​


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...prima non poteva il medico, ma poteva l'agente al drappello...non cambia nulla, è un contentino a quelli della lega.
> *Il medico è un professionista che ha fatto altri tipi di giuramenti*...


 Il giuramento di ipocrita...


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

ma scusate un attimo..ora va bene gridare sempre allo scandalo, ma che ci siano seri rischi che un sacco di malattie che sembravano definitivamente debellate e che stiano tornando per la marea di gente che arriva da ogni dove è assodato.
Mi sembra che gli immigrati che sbarcano in italia vengano sempre ricoverati nei centri di accoglienza. Se un medico si vede arrivare un clandestino che c'ha il colera o qualsiasi altra malattia pericolosa e infettiva che dovrebbe fare??
a me sembra che ci piaccia tanto sta parola "razzismo" anche quando non c'entra un cazzo.
Negli altri paesi che si fa??


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusate un attimo..ora va bene gridare sempre allo scandalo, ma che ci siano seri rischi che un sacco di malattie che sembravano definitivamente debellate e che stiano tornando per la marea di gente che arriva da ogni dove è assodato.
> Mi sembra che gli immigrati che sbarcano in italia vengano sempre ricoverati nei centri di accoglienza. Se un medico si vede arrivare un clandestino che c'ha il colera o qualsiasi altra malattia pericolosa e infettiva che dovrebbe fare??
> a me sembra che ci piaccia tanto sta parola "razzismo" anche quando non c'entra un cazzo.
> Negli altri paesi che si fa??


negli altri paesi i clandestini si rimpatriano e se non hai l'assicurazione all'ospedale manco ti vedono


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> negli altri paesi i clandestini si rimpatriano e se non hai l'assicurazione all'ospedale manco ti vedono


infatti.


----------



## lale75 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusate un attimo..ora va bene gridare sempre allo scandalo, ma che ci siano seri rischi che un sacco di malattie che sembravano definitivamente debellate e che stiano tornando per la marea di gente che arriva da ogni dove è assodato.
> Mi sembra che gli immigrati che sbarcano in italia vengano sempre ricoverati nei centri di accoglienza. Se un medico si vede arrivare un clandestino che c'ha il colera o qualsiasi altra malattia pericolosa e infettiva che dovrebbe fare??
> a me sembra che ci piaccia tanto sta parola "razzismo" anche quando non c'entra un cazzo.
> Negli altri paesi che si fa??


Ieri su Repubblica leggevo un'intervista a Galan (Governatore del Veneto) che faceva notare com sia molto pericolosa anche per noi cittadini una legge del genere: spesso queste persone hanno malattie infettive che da qanni in Italia non si vedono più (vedi vaiolo)e se non vanno a farsi curare per paura di essere rimpatriati sai che bel casino salta fuori? e le donne incinte? parliamo di parti in casa fatti senza l'assistenza di un medico, in mezzo ad una strada o sotto un ponte...ma che razza di Paese è mai diventato questo? Tra l'altro è vero che in altri Paesi ti rimpatriano e se non hai l'assistenza medica obbligatoria non ti curano, ma(penso ti riferissi agli USA), esistono da quanto so anche cliniche che offorno assistenza medica ai meno abbienti, quelli senza assicurazione...e, comunque, il sistema sanitario americano è un esempio assolutamente negativo a cui guardare


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ieri su Repubblica leggevo un'intervista a Galan (Governatore del Veneto) che faceva notare com sia molto pericolosa anche per noi cittadini una legge del genere: spesso queste persone hanno malattie infettive che da qanni in Italia non si vedono più (vedi vaiolo)e se non vanno a farsi curare per paura di essere rimpatriati sai che bel casino salta fuori? e le donne incinte? parliamo di parti in casa fatti senza l'assistenza di un medico, in mezzo ad una strada o sotto un ponte...ma che razza di Paese è mai diventato questo? Tra l'altro è vero che in altri Paesi ti rimpatriano e se non hai l'assistenza medica obbligatoria non ti curano, ma(penso ti riferissi agli USA), esistono da quanto so anche cliniche che offorno assistenza medica ai meno abbienti, quelli senza assicurazione...e, comunque, il sistema sanitario americano è un esempio assolutamente negativo a cui guardare


forse un paese che non ha più risorse per potersi permettere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca ...... ma dell'italia si vuol guardare solo il brutto e di tutti gli altri stati solo il bello .... 

lo trovo alquanto ridicolo eh


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> forse un paese che non ha più risorse per potersi permettere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca ...... ma dell'italia si vuol guardare solo il brutto e di tutti gli altri stati solo il bello ....
> 
> lo trovo alquanto ridicolo eh


----------



## lale75 (6 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> forse un paese che non ha più risorse per potersi permettere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca ...... ma dell'italia si vuol guardare solo il brutto e di tutti gli altri stati solo il bello ....
> 
> lo trovo alquanto ridicolo eh


Veramente a me pare di aver chiaramente fatto capire che quello che *tu*, forse, citavi ad esempio, non è, invece, un Paese che possa essere preso ad esempio e quindi sei tu che vedi "il bello" da qualche altra parte. Secondo me il nostro sistema sanitario funziona decisamente meglio di quello americano, direi che, anzi, non ci sono paragoni...però questo non significa che non possa trovare incivile e pericolosa una legge del genere. Se criticare una decisione del governo è voler vedere solo il brutto...bhè, fà un pò tu insomma.


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Veramente a me pare di aver chiaramente fatto capire che quello che *tu*, forse, citavi ad esempio, non è, invece, un Paese che possa essere preso ad esempio e quindi sei tu che vedi "il bello" da qualche altra parte. Secondo me il nostro sistema sanitario funziona decisamente meglio di quello americano, direi che, anzi, non ci sono paragoni...però questo non significa che non possa trovare incivile e pericolosa una legge del genere. Se criticare una decisione del governo è voler vedere solo il brutto...bhè, fà un pò tu insomma.


io ho citato il resto del mondo ...... che è nel resto del mondo che la sanità è diversa dalla nostra eh ........ sta fobia che chi non critica a tutti i costi e parla di altri stati di certo parla dell'america non la capisco


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma scusate un attimo..ora va bene gridare sempre allo scandalo, ma che ci siano seri rischi che un sacco di malattie che sembravano definitivamente debellate e che stiano tornando per la marea di gente che arriva da ogni dove è assodato.
> Mi sembra che gli immigrati che sbarcano in italia vengano sempre ricoverati nei centri di accoglienza. Se un medico si vede arrivare un clandestino che c'ha il colera o qualsiasi altra malattia pericolosa e infettiva che dovrebbe fare??
> a me sembra che ci piaccia tanto sta parola "razzismo" anche quando non c'entra un cazzo.
> Negli altri paesi che si fa??


 per le malattie infettive c'è già l'obbligo della denunica e quarantena.
Il porblema è opposto.
Con questa legge il clandestino col colera non va a farsi curare ma trova al massimo i medici 'in nero'.... un sottobosco pericolosissimo....


----------



## Grande82 (6 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> negli altri paesi i clandestini si rimpatriano e se non hai l'assicurazione all'ospedale manco ti vedono


 dove?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dove?



Qua.


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il giuramento di ipocrita...



..perchè dici così...come in tutte le categorie ci saranno pure i disonesti delinquenti, ma volendo rimanere sui principi, non possono chiedere di non curare a uno che ha giurato di curare, sempre, tutti, e in ogni caso.

Infatti l'emendamento non dice che devono, ma che possono...è tutt'altra cosa.


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qua.



bisognerebbe conoscere la Costituzione olandese...quella Italiana garantisce cure a tutti, senza distinzione di razze, ceto, lingua, religione ecc ecc


----------



## Nobody (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ..perchè dici così...come in tutte le categorie ci saranno pure i disonesti delinquenti, ma volendo rimanere sui principi, non possono chiedere di non curare a uno che ha giurato di curare, sempre, tutti, e in ogni caso.
> 
> Infatti l'emendamento non dice che devono, ma che possono...è tutt'altra cosa.


Era una battuta, Iago... ci sono anche tanti medici onesti preparati e che sanno fare il loro dovere. Purtroppo però, ce ne sono molti che antepongono i guadagni personali alla salute e alla vita del paziente.


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> bisognerebbe conoscere la Costituzione olandese...quella Italiana garantisce cure a tutti, senza distinzione di razze, ceto, lingua, religione ecc ecc


tutti i cittadini se non sbaglio .....


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> bisognerebbe conoscere la Costituzione olandese...quella Italiana garantisce cure a tutti, senza distinzione di razze, ceto, lingua, religione ecc ecc


guarda che infatti  li curano ma se hanno il vaiolo e il colera lo segnalano.
ma che c'è di strano??


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> bisognerebbe conoscere la Costituzione olandese...quella Italiana garantisce cure a tutti, senza distinzione di razze, ceto, lingua, religione ecc ecc


Iago, curarli li curano (se realmente gravi), gli passano pure il conto... ma poi tornano a casa.


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che infatti  li curano ma se hanno il vaiolo e il colera lo segnalano.
> ma che c'è di strano??


nulla, come pare diventata abitudine si urla subito ai nazisti (fascisti si vede che ormai non fa più impressione)


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> nulla, come pare diventata abitudine si urla subito ai nazisti (fascisti si vede che ormai non fa più impressione)


Senza contare che spesso chi urla allo scandalo c'ha la badante/ donna delle pulizie  in nero e s'incazza come un toro se chiama per dire che non può andare a pulire perché non si sente bene


----------



## Iago (6 Febbraio 2009)

....MAH...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Febbraio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> per le malattie infettive c'è già l'obbligo della denunica e quarantena.
> Il problema è opposto.
> Con questa legge il clandestino col colera non va a farsi curare ma trova al massimo i medici 'in nero'.... un sottobosco pericolosissimo....


 Infatti,  sono ragioni sanitarie e pratiche che rendono stupido il provvedimento, le considerazioni etiche (che sono soggette all'opinione) me lo fanno considerare aberrante.


----------

